# Need Help Please



## Young Guns (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi I need some expert advice on getting some new clubs. I have been playing for about two years and I am just now starting to take it serious. I am a mid to high 90's player but I starting to get better. So can yall please give me some advice on some good forgiving clubs and want do you recommend I put in my bag. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Roadrunnergolf (Apr 15, 2021)

If you are going to take the game serious I would advise you to get professionally fit. Not by someone who looks at your club head speed and gives you a stiff or regular shaft. A proper fitting takes 1-1.5 hour.
Someone that can fit the correct shaft and lie angles. Look into Club Champion. Look at cavity back irons which are more forgiving but, hit as many clubs you can.


----------

